# Quitting sugar



## jdizzle (Jul 11, 2012)

Has anyone quit sugar to help their IBS? And did it help? I'm wondering if I have the shakes this morning because I put maybe too much sugar in my dinner last night, does anyone have issues with sugar? Or it could have been the really small amount of dark chocolate I had early yesterday... though it would be quite a delayed reaction. Any feedback would be helpful, anyone else get the 'shakes' with some foods with IBS?


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Ha. I started another thread in this forum about sugar... I'm trying to quit myself and it's a gradual process since I'm pretty addicted to it. I know for a fact that sugar causes (and carbs in general) causes problems for my IBS/SIBO since the gut bacteria feed on it. I can't recall ever getting "the shakes" from it though...maybe you are hypoglycemic?


----------



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

faze action said:


> Ha. I started another thread in this forum about sugar... I'm trying to quit myself and it's a gradual process since I'm pretty addicted to it. I know for a fact that sugar causes (and carbs in general) causes problems for my IBS/SIBO since the gut bacteria feed on it. I can't recall ever getting "the shakes" from it though...maybe you are hypoglycemic?


I'm in the same boat. It'd be nice, but it hasn't worked as well so far. I only get shakes in really bad flares, after I've been sick all morning. I think that might be more related to stress than something physiological.


----------



## symbol (Oct 8, 2012)

I did a diet of removing most of the main sugars sucrose, dexrose, lactose and fructose. It got rid of all the IBS symptoms but it is a difficult diet to stay on to. "shakes" or muscle weakness, i observed that it occurs after eating some of those sugars and goes away if light amounts of salt or vitamins(b2, b12) are taken.


----------



## Andypk (Aug 30, 2012)

I've just heard...can hypnosis help you quit sugar? what do you know about this? I think I'd try... drugs for male online


----------

